# New tropical Tank



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi all I have a new tropical tak (about 6 weeks old) I now have in the Tank guppies male nad female 5 of each now my female guppie ha shad babie sabout 9 of which all have survived and I have a male and female powder blue gourmaies in this tank AquaEL Brillux 60 Aquarium which is 72 L 

I have about 9 real plants as well as bog wood and spaggeti rock.

They rae cureently being fed tetrafin and daphne every 2 days and 1/4 water change evey 2 weeks.

Can you advice on what other community fish would go well? As I am having mixed reactions to things like mollys and barbs?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Rhiannan (Jun 16, 2009)

You need to make sure any other tank mates are not fin-nippers, guppies have tempting tails!

Platies and swords would be fine. Perhaps some rainbows? I had some beautiful raindows in my old community tank  I didn't have any guppies in there though so they might be nippy.

You could try some Rams, they are very colourful and pretty peaceful.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Tinks magic said:


> Hi all I have a new tropical tak (about 6 weeks old) I now have in the Tank guppies male nad female 5 of each now my female guppie ha shad babie sabout 9 of which all have survived and I have a male and female powder blue gourmaies in this tank AquaEL Brillux 60 Aquarium which is 72 L
> 
> I have about 9 real plants as well as bog wood and spaggeti rock.
> 
> ...


I've just bought a common pleco for my tropical tank and called him Nemo. Neon tetra's are nice friendly little fish. I would recommend getting a pleco to eat algea for you. If you do get a pleco then feed it cucumber not algea wafers as if you feed it algea wafers it will stop cleaning. One more thing on the fins of the pleco are little spines which will sting you if you touch them. I've not been stung yet though. My common pleco Nemo is only a baby. I love him.
Danielle.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, don't get a common plec they grow Huge!
Bristlenose plecs don;t get nearly as big as common ones (and they are nicer looking! )
I've never had a problem with algae when I've had a plec but you Do still need to have adequate filter and do water changes.

I have never fed my plec anything special and never had a problem with them.

Tetra's or platys are good with guppies.

x


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Fishyfins said:


> plecos are often reccomended for algae removal in tanks, but really think against it, as they are far from ideal. most pleccos are very lazy fish, and will often not eat algae in favour of the foods you give them (be it algae wafers or cucumber). also, plecs grow HUGE (some common ones easily exceed a foot in length, some common ones up to 2ft), and are therefore far from suitable for small tanks (like yours). they also produce a lot of waste, and are very destructive to aquarium decor (as their tales are very powerful)
> 
> in short, it is rarely a good idea to get a plec, unless you have a really huge tank, and dont ever count on it to eat algae!


My tank that the pleco is in is a huge tank. My pleco always eats the algea. He oves algea. He is only a baby pleco and they take years to grow. Cut me a bit of slack. I have had a prblem with a forum with people bullying and attacking me on this site. That forum is now closed so don't worry about that.
Danielle.


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Well I have just bought a new pair of fish  

My baby guppies are doing very well and are growing well.

Only problem I have at the mo is one of the little blighters is ripping up my plants but ho hum.

Tank seems to be maturing well had a water test yesteray and levels are perfect and I have purchased an under water filter wich is making my plants flourish!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Fishyfins said:


> no one is bullying or attacking you, im very sorry if it appeared this way. i was merely correcting your advice. as i said, plecs grow huge, so need huge tanks. if you have a huge tank, then thats all well and good, but they should never be reccomended as a good fish, as the situation always varies. no one can say they dont have problems associated with them


I knew you were just correcting my advice. I was just letting you know what had happened to me is all. Correct me if I'm wrong but pleco's can grow to over a foot.
Danielle.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Tinks magic said:


> Well I have just bought a new pair of fish
> 
> My baby guppies are doing very well and are growing well.
> 
> ...


My guppies rip up my plants too. I just put a few different ones in, then going to buy more of the ones that survive.



danielled said:


> I knew you were just correcting my advice. I was just letting you know what had happened to me is all. Correct me if I'm wrong but pleco's can grow to over a foot.
> Danielle.


We had 2 common plecs at college and they were HUGE! Well over a foot! Mind you they were 6 and 9 yrs old! I think the big ones are creepy. Lol

x


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Tinks magic said:


> Well I have just bought a new pair of fish
> 
> My baby guppies are doing very well and are growing well.
> 
> ...


If you need any advice let me know. I'll be happy to help you. Is it an under gravel filter or one of those that sticks to the side under the water? Only asking because my friend had baby guppies in a tank with an undergravel filter and sadly they got under there and sadly died. The same happened with her pleco. You know where I am if you need any advice or help. Here's Nemo. He is sticking to the side again. The little cutie. I talk to my fish. Nemo just looks at me as if to say "you are one weird person talking to us. What do you want us to do say hello back?" I love my fish and can't help talking to them.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Hi, don't get a common plec they grow Huge!
> Bristlenose plecs don;t get nearly as big as common ones (and they are nicer looking! )
> I've never had a problem with algae when I've had a plec but you Do still need to have adequate filter and do water changes.
> 
> ...


Can I ask you a question about what you just said about bristlenose plecs being nicer looking? What do you mean they are nicer looking than the common plec? I don't understand what you said about the way plecs look.
Danielle.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

danielled said:


> Can I ask you a question about what you just said about bristlenose plecs being nicer looking? What do you mean they are nicer looking than the common plec? I don't understand what you said about the way plecs look.
> Danielle.


I think the bristles on the nose are really cool. And the most common plecs I have seen have been huge, and creepy, so if they look creepy to me, I'm not going to think they are nice. Lol, sorry. I just prefer the smaller ones 

Although my fave ones have to be the Leporacanthicus and the Peckoltia they are cool!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> My guppies rip up my plants too. I just put a few different ones in, then going to buy more of the ones that survive.
> 
> We had 2 common plecs at college and they were HUGE! Well over a foot! Mind you they were 6 and 9 yrs old! I think the big ones are creepy. Lol
> 
> x


Well I know pleco's are not the cutest fish and alot of people think they look creepy but my little Nemo is cute. Mind you he is only a baby. What will he look like when he grows? That's my question.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I think the bristles on the nose are really cool. And the most common plecs I have seen have been huge, and creepy, so if they look creepy to me, I'm not going to think they are nice. Lol, sorry. I just prefer the smaller ones
> 
> Although my fave ones have to be the Leporacanthicus and the Peckoltia they are cool!


I've seen one huge pleco. It was massive. Nemo is cute for a common pleco. Oh here he is now sticking to the side again. You know I used to have the same opinion as you about common pleco's but then I got Me,o and I have grown to love them. I never thought they were nice but now I think they are lovely. If you ever get a pleco you may find that they grow on ou and you love them. My Nemo is a lovely little pleco. Nemo close your food hatch buddy. Just kidding.
Danielle.


----------

